# 08 GTR Prices and specs - latest.



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks to Shin from Japan for this info:

Hi,

The following is the detailed information re: new high-performance car.
Other information except front face, rear and interior will be disclosed by Nissan PR on 26th or 27th September.
The car model is CBA-R35 and the name is "NISSAN GTR".

Regards,

Shin

GT-R 7,770,000JPY (ex. TAX etc)
- Dunlop Sport Tyre
- Crome Colour Coat Rays Forged Aluminium Wheel
- Fabric Seat

GT-R Black Edition 7,927,500JPY (ex. TAX etc)
- Bridgestone Potenza Run-flat Tyre
- Black Crome Colour Coat Rays Forged Aluminium Wheel
- Fabric Seat

GT-R Premium Edition 8,347,500JPY (ex. TAX etc)
- Bridgestone Potenza Run-flat Tyre
- Dark Chrome Colour Coat Rays Forged Aluminium Wheel
- BOSE Sound System
- Thacham Cat1 Alarm
- Leather Interior

Factory Optional Parts
- Bridgestone Potenza Run-Flat Tyre
- Thacham Cat1 Alarm
- BOSE Sound System
- SRS Driver and Passenger airbag with Side Airbag System and Cartain Airbag System

Body Colour:
Ultimate Metal Silver
Titanium Grey
Dark Metal Grey
Super Black
White Pearl
Red


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice,

What's that, 50K (at rate of 225 yen to £) to UK landed for the premium model?

Will an imported model meet the ESVA/or will it be globally type approved?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Not sure if I'd be brave enough to import one in any more, especially given the rumours about their 'chilli' models over the horizon.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Surprised at run-flats.

Phil


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

tell me more, tell me more.....


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

And if anyone needs to change up some currency... I might be able to help


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Philip said:


> Surprised at run-flats.
> 
> Phil


My thoughts exactly - I don't know how these tyres have been able to provide those lap times, there's something fishy but I'll confine my scepticism until later.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

NITO said:


> tell me more, tell me more.....


Nothing official, but expect 3 versions of the car Nando's style.

Lemon & Herbs | Medium | Hot | Very Hot (Expect this to be some end of line model )


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Cem,

Presumably these would be JDM only?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Nothing official, but expect 3 versions of the car Nando's style.
> 
> Lemon & Herbs | Medium | Hot | Very Hot (Expect this to be some end of line model )


:clap: Liked that. Would feel the same and wuld rather wait for a uk car i think.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Any news on whether Nissan will be officially importing this?

If it comes over as a £50k car through Middlehurst only (ala R34, R33, etc) and presumably therefore only have a single dealer warranty (if that) then I can't see how it's going to do well? £50k is after all M3/RS4 territory.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Time to sell your GT3 Blow Dog?


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Durzel said:


> Any news on whether Nissan will be officially importing this?
> 
> If it comes over as a £50k car through Middlehurst only (ala R34, R33, etc) and presumably therefore only have a single dealer warranty (if that) then I can't see how it's going to do well? £50k is after all M3/RS4 territory.


Nissan are definitely bringing it to the UK. (unless they are telling lies to Middlehursts).

Middlehurst expect a 55K ish price tag. And expect to be selling the car around September 08. From my last conversation, they confirmed that they will most likely not be the sole official UK dealership for this car.

They have upwards of 50 deposits paid (£1000 refundable) by people wanting to be on their 'unofficial' reservation list.

...Mad


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

Up to now nissan has 5 dealers going to import this into the uk, according to the parts manager at miggys .

They might be coming back on here soon, due to the interest of the new gtr.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone know which five dealers?


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

If any of the 5 UK dealers are reading this forum and are going to the tokyo motorshow. I wish to fly over to see the car and meet you and give you deposit there and then if thats ok. Please pm me. Somebody local to the Nottinghamshire area is a bonus.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I dont know how true this is, as i was only told about it in a passing conversation, but Nismo are going to work some magic on these at some point. so perhaps we will see Nismo editions like the 350z ?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I would've thought it would be a given that Nismo would want to release a tuned version. I guess it might be a while before this happens though as it's not like the engine components from the RB26DETT (as on the previous generations) will carry over.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Durzel said:


> I would've thought it would be a given that Nismo would want to release a tuned version. I guess it might be a while before this happens though as it's not like the engine components from the RB26DETT (as on the previous generations) will carry over.


But if rumours of Cosworth and the like having a role to play are to be believed, it shouldn't take much effort or time for them to roll out uprated stuff should it be required.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

One of the good things about having the new GTR sold world wide is that tuners around the world will be developing parts for it. So Japanese tuners will no longer have a monopoly, well sort of, and there will be fierce competition to try and get parts out there. The Japanese will have a head start however....


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

DCD said:


> One of the good things about having the new GTR sold world wide is that tuners around the world will be developing parts for it. So Japanese tuners will no longer have a monopoly, well sort of, and there will be fierce competition to try and get parts out there. The Japanese will have a head start however....


Yes,

I have alrways struggled to get parts for my r34 so i welcome a worldwide launch. Should make more people here in the UK stock parts.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BTW...the Dunlops are also run flats


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

B100dy runflats...I had some on my mini cooper and got shot of them. They weigh a tonne and have adverse effects on handling. Im surprised Nissan are using these on the car.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

im guessing they dont supply a spare tire/dough nut wheel.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

So the new gt-r is going to beat the carrera GT time of 7mins 32 on the nurburgring. On run flats!!!

If true then nissan could strip it down and put slicks on and perhaps go for the all time record set by track cars such as the radical on slicks and perhaps break the 7 min barrier.

Man this car is either special or overhyped.

To me its special.


----------



## 240silv (Nov 24, 2007)

the gt-r on nurburgring ran 7 min 38 sec and yes its on the run flats. She's due out in japan in Dec-07 and every where in the next 3 to 7 months. I'll keep you posted on the times and numbers in the next month-1/2.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

240silv said:


> the gt-r on nurburgring ran 7 min 38 sec and yes its on the run flats. She's due out in japan in Dec-07 and every where in the next 3 to 7 months. I'll keep you posted on the times and numbers in the next month-1/2.


Its looking like June 08 for US and March 09 for UK from the sources i have read. Anyone coming to the geneva motorshow next year for the European unveiling?


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I surely want to go to Geneva...


----------



## 240silv (Nov 24, 2007)

Road and Track has the first drive of the 08 GTR coming out in their Jan. edition


----------



## 240silv (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah, cant freaking wait, the nissan dealership in the next town over is getting the gtr in starting at 60g USD, i dont know how the sam hill their doing it


----------

